# Kindle 4 "not enough Kindle memory..."



## ColinKSU (Dec 4, 2012)

Howdy!

I have a Kindle 4 that worked fantastically for a few months after I bought it. For maybe two or three months, it sat un-used until I bought a book to read for an upcoming trip.

After the book loaded into my Kindle, it brought up a "There is not enough Kindle memory to add, edit or share notes or marks on this document..." warning that pops up every time I open a book.

Now, I only have *five* books on this Kindle, so it can't be a storage space issue, can it? Is there some other thing that could have happened?

I've done the reset the Kindle trick by holding the button for 30 seconds and that did not fix the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have any music or Audible books on the Kindle?  Those take up tons of room compared to books.  You can check under Settings in the menu to see how much storage is left.


----------



## ColinKSU (Dec 4, 2012)

No, I only have a handful of books. I didn't even know I could put Audible books or anything on it because it doesn't have a headphone jack.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I missed the part about it being a Kindle 4, by which I assume you mean the Kindle Basic.  What does the storage amount under Settings tell you?  It might be time to call Kindle Support.


----------



## ColinKSU (Dec 4, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> I missed the part about it being a Kindle 4, by which I assume you mean the Kindle Basic. What does the storage amount under Settings tell you? It might be time to call Kindle Support.


I just reset the device through the options on the menu and my Mac says that it has 1.44 gigs available. Before I just tried that, it was more like 5 MB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Kindle 4/Kindle Basic/Kindle Mini/$69 Kindle are all commonly used for the same device; I think Kindle 4 has won out here for the most part.    At any rate, do you still get the same error, Colin?

Betsy


----------

